# Couple taken today



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Couple of pic's taken today, my daughter and Zac 

































Hope you like them 

Colette


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice pictures,, lovely looking dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lovely photos foxy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

what a handsome doggie............
your daughter pretty as well,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nice pic's,


----------



## Aeron (Apr 4, 2008)

Good looks, both of them


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He's a really handsome chap,

Sue


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> what a handsome doggie............
> your daughter pretty as well,


haha me pretty i dont think so lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

nice looking bully


----------

